# Thảo luận chung về máy CNC > Máy in CNC >  Delta 3d printer- Dự tính dự án 2016

## katerman

:Smile:  Kính chào anh em trên diễn đàn, chúc năm 2016 nhiều sức khỏe và thành đạt.

Tình hình của em là với tiền công là 2tr/tháng  bao ăn ở, mà cái tật chế máy nó ăn vào máu của em rồi nên em vẫn quyết làm 1 con máy in 3d. :Smile: 

Về máy in 3d thì thế giới đã làm nhiều và cũng rất nhiều bài viết nên quá trình tìm hiểu của em em cũng không viết lên đây nữa,

 mong anh em có ghé qua cho em vài ý kiến để cho ra sản phẩm chất lượng đạt tiêu chuẩn CNCPRO ạ  :Smile:  . Em xin chân thành cảm ơn trước ạ!

Đầu tiên em chọn kiểu máy delta- vì sao? Vì em thấy nó lạ về kiểu dáng, thiết kế, kiểu chuyển động, và để tìm hiểu thêm hệ tọa độ này.

Gì thì gì, cũng phải làm bộ điều khiển về ngâm cứu trước, em đã sắm 1 bộ điều khiển thông dụng gồm : 1 bo mega 2560, ramp 1.4, lcd, drc 8825.

upload firmware marlin xong được thế này:



Phần cơ em dự định dùng ray trượt tròn 12mm ạ.


Em thấy đa số máy in 3d là loại mini, mà em lại ham to  :Smile: , vậy ráp kích thước máy delta lớn có khó khăn gì, phát sinh gì không ạ? dự định in được X:Y:Z là 300:300: 600 có khả thi không ạ?

Giờ mới tới đây, chờ lương tháng 1 tính tiếp..  :Smile:

----------

anhcos, CKD, Ga con, Gamo, hung1706, nhatson, solero, thuhanoi, Trần Hoàng Nam

----------


## hung1706

Dạng này em có làm roài  :Big Grin: 
Khổ máy in dc 300x300 thì phải làm hành trình di chuyển to hơn vì cái bàn nhiệt 300 (cũng ít có chỗ bán) đặt vào hên xui sẽ không vừa, nếu dạng máy đề-các thì 300x300 có lợi hơn.
Chiều cao in thì cũng khó nhằn với con số 600 đấy ợ. Vì hiện nay vấn đề hay gặp phải là máy ráp không chuẩn, set motor không đồng bộ thì in càng cao nó bị dịch càng nhiều và từ từ là mình 1 nơi mà đầu 1 nẻo  :Big Grin: . Thế nên em in cao lắm dc khoảng 150 - 200 ah  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------

Gamo, katerman

----------


## diy1102

kết câu dạng này lợi thế về tốc độ in nhưng căn chỉnh rất chi là mệt. Với lại các khớp xoay không tốt thì lại càn sai số nhiều.

----------


## Tien Manh

Bác kiên nói chuẩn. Em thấy mấy bác cứ thích dáng con Delta. Nhưng với kết cấu chuyển động khớp cầu như nó khá đạt được chính xác tuyệt đối. Đã thử order loại khớp cầu tốt nhất nhưng vẫn ngán ngẩm. Cứ làm prusa với ultimaker là ngon nhất

----------

diy1102, katerman

----------


## diy1102

Kết cấu này nhìn thì rất pro nên nhiều anh chị em kết. Máy nào cũng ngon khi kết cấu cơ khí ngon. Cơ mà với điều kiện vật chất, trang thiết bị dân DIY thì hơi khó để mà ngon đc. Em cũng đã từng ý định làm kết cấu này. Sau khi in thử và test thử thì quyết định làm dang máy H như con CNC xe đạp cùi của em thui.

----------


## katerman

> Bác kiên nói chuẩn. Em thấy mấy bác cứ thích dáng con Delta. Nhưng với kết cấu chuyển động khớp cầu như nó khá đạt được chính xác tuyệt đối. Đã thử order loại khớp cầu tốt nhất nhưng vẫn ngán ngẩm. Cứ làm prusa với ultimaker là ngon nhất


Bác cho em tham khảo khớp cầu của bác với,

----------


## nhatson

cụ hướng dẫn nhanh em vụ frimware, board khiển board màn hình với
thanks

----------


## katerman

Vâng có lẽ bác nhatson không có thời gian dành cho em này, em xin trình bày kiến thức em đã mò được:
Bộ điều khiển chính của máy in 3D( bán nhiều trên mạng):

Mạch vi điều khiển Arduino Mega 2560.
Board Ramps 1.4.
4 hoặc 5 driver động cơ bước A4988 hoặc DRV8825.
Bộ điều khiển máy in bằng LCD( lcd graphic 12864 hoặc 2004) và thẻ SD (không bắt buộc phải có )
Các cảm biến vị trí (Endstop).
Cảm biến đầu dò (không bắt buộc, chỉ cần dùng khi muốn sử dụng tính năng tự động bù cân bằng bàn nhiệt)

Điểm mạnh của bộ kit này là:
Hỗ trợ tự động bù thăng bằng bàn nhiệt trước khi in bằng đầu dò (thể sử dụng cả động cơ servo cho cơ cấu đầu dò)
Hỗ trợ người dùng khi bù thăng bằng bàn nhiệt thủ công
Có tính năng rút ngược nhựa in khi gia công (người dùng có thể chọn rút ngược nhựa in bằng firmware hay bằng slicer)
Tính năng ngăn chặn sự cố nhiệt độ (quá nhiệt) thông minh
Tính năng sao lưu, cập nhật eeprom của vi điều khiển
Hỗ trợ đo nhiệt độ bằng cảm biến nhiệt điện trở hoặc cặp nhiệt ngẫu
Điều khiển máy in hoàn toàn bằng màn hình LCD và thẻ nhớ SD
Hỗ trợ các dạng máy in 3D Cartesian, Delta Polar và SCARA
Giao tiếp với máy tính thông qua cổng USB (COM ảo)
Hỗ trợ tối đa 4 bộ đùn nhựa

Firmware thì em thấy có 2 nguồn chính là repetier và marlin, nhưng marlin nhiều người dùng. http://www.marlinfirmware.org/index.php/Download. 

Sau khi tải phần mềm arduino tiến hành thiết lập của Marlin được tùy chỉnh trong file “Configuration.h” và upload.

Riêng để lcd 12864 lên hình phải tải thêm thư viện *u8glib_arduino_v1.18.1* vào thư mục libery của arduino.

Nguồn st

----------

nhatson

----------


## nhatson

cho em hỏi là có bản nào chạy được mấy con 32bit ko, mấy em 3d chạy lâu, dùng máy tính ko kte, em muốn dùng với 32bit cho mạnh vụ hiển thị và chạy bằng thể SD

----------


## jimmyli

marlin chạy con atmega2560 có sài được sd nha anh, còn muốn kinh tế anh sài rasberrypi đó nối mạng control trên nền web luôn  :Big Grin:

----------

nhatson

----------


## katerman

:Smile:  em dân cơ khí nào biết vi điều khiển, thấy họ bán sẵn kit( bo RAMPs 1.4 làm cho con Mega 2560) và firmware có hướng dẫn cấu hình là chén thôi, em chưa tìm thông tin firmware cho các chip cao. máy in 3d chạy lâu do dùng đầu đùn nhỏ khoảng 0.4mm và phần cứng bán sẵn là tới hạn rồi bác à) phần cứng này gồm công suất của bàn gia nhiệt, điện trở nhiệt nung nhựa, kỹ thuật làm mát bằng quạt gió. muốn tăng tốc độ máy in em nghĩ do phần đùn đầu phun quyết định ạ.

----------

nhatson

----------


## nhatson

> marlin chạy con atmega2560 có sài được sd nha anh, còn muốn kinh tế anh sài rasberrypi đó nối mạng control trên nền web luôn


atmega mình nghĩ nó chậm nếu chạy cả màn hình và SD
cụ jim có link rasberrypi ko?

----------


## katerman

hình như đây nè bác Linh:  https://www.raspberrypi.org/products/model-b-plus/

----------


## duonghoang

> atmega mình nghĩ nó chậm nếu chạy cả màn hình và SD
> cụ jim có link rasberrypi ko?


--- Em nghĩ hiển thị chậm thì cũng đâu quan trọng đâu bác, feedrate cao nó vẫn đáp ứng tốt mà.

----------

nhatson

----------


## katerman

Ngoài ra em còn thấy mấy bo điều khiển nữa:
Rumba( dành cho mấy bác yêu nhạc  :Smile:  ) http://reprap.org/wiki/RUMBA
Melzi: sài ATMEGA1284P

----------

nhatson

----------


## nhatson

> --- Em nghĩ hiển thị chậm thì cũng đâu quan trọng đâu bác, feedrate cao nó vẫn đáp ứng tốt mà.


con 2560 phát xung được bi nhiêu khz ah?

----------


## katerman

> con 2560 phát xung được bi nhiêu khz ah?


max CPU frequency: 16MHz

----------


## nhatson

> max CPU frequency: 16MHz


oh, em wan tâm tốc độ phát xung step/dir của em ấy khi gắn thêm LCD với dọc SD đó mà
bản GRBL gốc thì được 30khz đẹp

----------


## jimmyli

em có test thử bộ atmega2560 hàng fake của chị na trong chế độ in bằng sdcard thấy cũng ok lắm, 8bit thì chạy nt cũng là tối ưu rồi, còn muốn sài 32 bit thì anh thử cái smoothie đó nó viết cho core 32 bit đó http://smoothieware.org/smoothieboard

----------


## ducduy9104

Mua BeagleBoard về chạy cho ngon các cụ, nó tích hợp luôn 2 em MCU real-time dòng C2000, xài machine kit chạy CNC phê luôn.

----------


## diy1102

> em dân cơ khí nào biết vi điều khiển, thấy họ bán sẵn kit( bo RAMPs 1.4 làm cho con Mega 2560) và firmware có hướng dẫn cấu hình là chén thôi, em chưa tìm thông tin firmware cho các chip cao. máy in 3d chạy lâu do dùng đầu đùn nhỏ khoảng 0.4mm và phần cứng bán sẵn là tới hạn rồi bác à) phần cứng này gồm công suất của bàn gia nhiệt, điện trở nhiệt nung nhựa, kỹ thuật làm mát bằng quạt gió. muốn tăng tốc độ máy in em nghĩ do phần đùn đầu phun quyết định ạ.


Tăng tốc độ in dùng driver ngoài là ok. Với tốc độ in 200mm/s em nghĩ là khá cao. Ramps chẳng qua là bo mạch để tiện cho nắp ráp mà thôi. Còn chính vẫn là Mega 2560, gia nhiệt cho đầu đùn, bàn gia nhiệt (khi in với nhựa ABS) chỉ là Mega 2560 kích Fet mà thôi.

----------


## duonghoang

> con 2560 phát xung được bi nhiêu khz ah?


--- Lý thuyết theo em tính chạy thạch anh 16M với timer 16bit thì tốc độ tối đa là ~32kHz, em đa số dùng ngắt để phát xung, nhưng để ngắt xảy ra tần số cao quá ảnh hưởng khi giao tiếp với các thiết bị khác thì nên tính toán thời gian giao tiếp để có tốc độ phù hợp, ko nữa em giảm revolution của driver xuống cũng đc bác  :Smile: , hơn nữa 3D printer độ phân giải 0.1 hoặc 0.05 là có thể đáp ứng được cộng với tỉ lệ truyền bằng dây đai là nhỏ nên tốc độ phát xung cũng sẽ không cao.

----------


## nhatson

định tận dụng chạy router í mà, 1 pán nhanh lẹ chắc là để MCU tính toán thôi, phát xung em làm con FPGA chắc sẽ cải thiện
làm phàn giao diện em thấy mất nhiều time hơn làm con FPGA để phát xung

----------

duonghoang

----------


## CKD

Cụ NS ngâm cứu g-code interpreter xong thì truyền thụ cho mình với nhá.. mấy cái cở này thì chém giớ thôi chứ đi vô như thằng mù ấy.

Cải thiện tốc độ tụi nó chơi 2 mcu. 1 thằng lo đọc sd & lcd, 1 thằng interpreter.

Nhớ có thằng phối hơp 2 con đều làm interpreter, control 6-8 asix

----------


## nhatson

> Cụ NS ngâm cứu g-code interpreter xong thì truyền thụ cho mình với nhá.. mấy cái cở này thì chém giớ thôi chứ đi vô như thằng mù ấy.
> 
> Cải thiện tốc độ tụi nó chơi 2 mcu. 1 thằng lo đọc sd & lcd, 1 thằng interpreter.
> 
> Nhớ có thằng phối hơp 2 con đều làm interpreter, control 6-8 asix


em lại thik cái hường MCU làm hết,  interperter lun, pluse generation bằng FPGA 
mí bo china em mở ra đều vậy, 

Rasperpi với BBB em thấy cũng có người làm pán này

----------


## nhatson

> Kính chào anh em trên diễn đàn, chúc năm 2016 nhiều sức khỏe và thành đạt.
> 
> Tình hình của em là với tiền công là 2tr/tháng  bao ăn ở, mà cái tật chế máy nó ăn vào máu của em rồi nên em vẫn quyết làm 1 con máy in 3d.
> 
> Về máy in 3d thì thế giới đã làm nhiều và cũng rất nhiều bài viết nên quá trình tìm hiểu của em em cũng không viết lên đây nữa,
> 
>  mong anh em có ghé qua cho em vài ý kiến để cho ra sản phẩm chất lượng đạt tiêu chuẩn CNCPRO ạ  . Em xin chân thành cảm ơn trước ạ!
> 
> Đầu tiên em chọn kiểu máy delta- vì sao? Vì em thấy nó lạ về kiểu dáng, thiết kế, kiểu chuyển động, và để tìm hiểu thêm hệ tọa độ này.
> ...


bộ này ở đâu bán thế cụ chủ thread

----------


## diy1102

> bộ này ở đâu bán thế cụ chủ thread


đây ạ: https://taotac.com/

----------

nhatson

----------


## katerman

em thấy mme.vn bán mềm hơn, đóng gói chuyển hàng chuyên nghiệp ạ.

----------

nhatson

----------


## nhatson

em tìm ra cái này
https://github.com/MaxwellXyao/GRBL-0.8c-for-STM32

GRBL 0.8 cho STM32

----------


## nhatson

đã mua và chưa biết làm sao để chạy  :Frown:

----------


## anhxco

Cụ dùng thử repetier, 8bit, 32 bit đủ cả:

----------

nhatson

----------


## katerman

Mò mấy clip về máy in, clip này từ phút 40 hài không nổi  :Smile:  :

----------

nhatson

----------


## Mr.Printer

Em vẫn chưa hiểu các bác muốn tăng tốc độ cái bo mega 2560 lên làm gì ? các bác muốn gắn con i7 vào để chạy 2 hay 4 đầu in 1 lúc ? và hạ cái độ dày lớp in xuống 0.1 để làm gì ? đạt độ nhẵn bề mặt như công nghệ SLA ?

----------


## vufree

Mình có máy phay CNC chạy Mach3. Các Bác cao thủ tư vấn giúp Mình có thể gắn thêm đầu đùn vào đề tận dụng Mach 3 in 3D được không Ah?

----------


## Mr.Printer

Được thì cũng được nhưng mà chỉnh lại file Gcode hơi bị lâu bác ạ ^ ^

----------

vufree

----------


## vufree

Không có chương trình nào xuất Gcode cho Mach3 chạy được luôn hả Bác? Nếu có thì quá tốt, vì có thể tận dụng máy phay CNC in 3D luôn.

----------


## vufree

Mình nghĩ có cách nào suất Gcode theo từng lớp với cao độ bằng với đừng kính đầu đùn là có thế đưa vô Mach3 để in được rồi. làm thêm cái module cảm biến nhiệt và điều khiển motor đầu đùn nữa là xong. Không biết Mình nghĩ vậy có đúng không?

----------


## katerman

dùng mach 3 tốn thêm 1 máy tính online- hao điện, đồng bộ đầu đùn khó nhai hơn bo mạch arduino.  :Smile:

----------

vufree

----------


## lekimhung

Mình muốn in với nguyên liệu là sáp thì có khả thi không mấy bác? chủ yếu là in đồ chơi cho mấy đứa cháu thôi à.

----------

vufree

----------


## vufree

Mình biết là vậy, nhưng cũng có cái lợi là tận dụng được máy phay CNC cho những Ai có sẵn máy. Thứ hai là máy in 3D xài step nên có nguy cơ tuột bước. Mình chưa đụng dến máy in 3D nên không biết có phần mềm nào suất Gcode ra rừng lớp để đưa lên cho Mach 3 chạy không? mong được chỉ giáo.

----------


## katerman

Bo arduino có xuất tín hiệu pulse dir cho driver mà bác, vụ dùng mach 3 có lẽ nhờ bác duonghoang cho ý kiến ạ

----------

vufree

----------


## vufree

Ủa vậy ra Board Arduino có xuất tín hiệu Pulse/dir luôn hả? vậy có thể kết nối với các driver servo luôn hả? Cám ơn Bác

----------


## lamtung0411

E ở Thái Nguyên bác nào muốn mua máy thì lh e nhé. Tùng: O1234.731.732

----------

CKD

----------


## imechavn

> E ở Thái Nguyên bác nào muốn mua máy thì lh e nhé. Tùng: O1234.731.732


Máy của bác in đạt được tốc độ bao nhiêu vậy?

----------


## ngocpham

My first delta printer - post bằng điện thoại nên bị xoay ngang như vậy  :Frown:

----------

CKD, nhatson

----------


## ngocpham

Hôm nay mới có thời gian chia sẻ lại quá trình dựng máy Delta
Cũng như bác chủ, em chọn kiểu máy delta, vì kiểu dáng, thiết kế, kiểu chuyển động, tốc độ in, chất lượng in và để tìm hiểu thêm hệ tọa độ này
Một lý do khác là do không tìm được nơi bán máy Delta khổ lớn, nên phải bỏ thời gian DIY thôi

Đầu tiên là xem lại những gì mình từ dự án CNC còn dư có thể dùng cho máy in này:
- Nhôm định hình 30x60 cho kết cấu vững chắc hơn
- Ray trượt THK-15 cho độ chính xác hơn kết cấu dùng bánh xe


Lên mô hình 3D để tính toán kết cấu & vật liệu:
- Mô hình tổng thể

- Side view

- Top view

- Dùng Nam châm & Bi - mục tiêu là Zero Backlash

- Tính toán sao cho Effector & Fans đủ nhẹ do dùng Nam châm (cũng dễ thao tác hơn khi cần bảo dưỡng)

- Những chi tiết máy cần in ra



- DELTA_DIAGONAL_ROD 400.0mm

- DELTA ANGLE

- DELTA machine dimension


Tạm thời dừng ở đây, tối thứ 7 mà  :Smile:

----------

CKD, daomanh_hung, hung1706, katerman, nhatson

----------


## katerman

Ôi my thớt, trôi xa xa quá.  :Big Grin: 

Em kiếm được 3 cây vitme đểu này, phi 8 bước 5, hành trình 200

Các bác cho em hỏi: dùng 3 cây này làm con mini delta có khả thi không ạ.

Giờ em đang loay hoay chưa biết tính chiều dài tay đòn và chiều cao các trụ sao cho hợp lý với 3 em này.

----------


## hung1706

Em thấy 3 cây này bước dài hơn 1 tí chắc đẹp, bước khá ngắn chạy không được nhanh với lại khá nặng cho cơ cấu delta  :Big Grin: 
Nếu chạy vitme thì cơ cấu cartesian 3d printer thì hợp lí hơn.
Thanks !

----------

katerman, loccd

----------


## loccd

> Em thấy 3 cây này bước dài hơn 1 tí chắc đẹp, bước khá ngắn chạy không được nhanh với lại khá nặng cho cơ cấu delta 
> Nếu chạy vitme thì cơ cấu cartesian 3d printer thì hợp lí hơn.
> Thanks !


Em cũng đang lăm le làm 1 cái in 3d mà chưa biết gì, hôm nào nhờ bác tư vấn dùm, thanks

----------

